# Please Evaluate this Lamancha Doeling



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I am thinking of getting this doe and am wondering what you all think of her confirmation. Her lines include One*Oak*Hill, Kastdemur's, Autumn-Acres, Lucky*Star, etc. 

She was born in February. The first pic is a little blurry :wink:




























This is her Dam who is a CH









This is her Sire









I would love to hear your opinion on her.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

oh I forgot to add, her sire is obviously in rut when they took that pic


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

She has a beautiful feminine head and face.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

She has an awesome topline, that is for sure. Very feminine.  I think you couldn't go wrong with buying her, both the parents are really nice . . . . :drool:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks!!

I think she has a lot of potential. 
This is what I thought of her; very level over the topline, great feet/legs, nice arch to her eschetchon, seems to have a nice neck, & is very dairy. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.  

I think I'm going to be getting around 2-3 lamancha doeling in the next few weeks.  Hopefully the one shown above and one from goathappy!! :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

overall she isnt a bad doeling.. she's short in body for my tastes, and i don't like her head.. i think over time it will grow to be like her dams, with a bit of a roman touch to it.. but that's not a major issue

her neck is also a little short for my tastes.

she's a pretty uphill girl.. and she's got nice capacity for such a young animal. I'm hoping she stays strong in the back.. looks like her mom is weakening a bit in that chine


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the sire's dam? Her dam almost looks to have a small pocket in the udder - ....


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

http://autumn-acres-farm.com/LaManchas.htm

8th doe down...those are older pics though- they'll have better ones this year


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think she is a very nice girl. A little short length wise but it looks like she is quite tall, nice legs, good slope too. Her mom's udder looks nicely shaped from this side.

I like her but pictures can speak a million words or a million lies....


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

i like the overall look of her. It is kinda hard to see from the angle but her sire seems to have a nice head. ( with my extremely limited knowledge of Lamancha).
Her dam seems to need a little more depth. she looks a little short in those pictures but to judge that you erally need to see her on the move. She seems to have real nice feet and legs - though she may be a little over at the knee? I like her.


----------

